# G0179 & G0180 help



## kerileigh (May 3, 2013)

Are there any guidelines regarding these codes being billed out if the patient is also being seen in the office and an e/m visit is being billed out during the cert periods.


----------



## airart (May 31, 2013)

*G0181*

Found this on another forum site.  Hope it helps.

Patients are eligible to receive CPO services if they require complex treatment, are being cared for by multidisciplinary teams and are under the care of a Medicare-approved home health agency or hospice.
*****
For example, a family physician sees an elderly patient with diabetes who lives alone and has nonhealing skin ulcers. The patient is enrolled in and receiving services from a home health agency, and the physician signs the initial plan of care. Over the course of the month, the physician coordinates care with the agency's nursing staff, arranges for treatment at a wound clinic and talks to the treating physician there, reviews multiple lab results not related to an office visit or another E/M service, and adjusts the patient's medications. The physician spends more than 30 minutes during the month doing these activities, documents the dates, times and services, and bills G0181.
*****
Another example is medical care for a patient undergoing chemotherapy for colon cancer. The family physician signs the plan of care, certifying the patient for home health services, and provides an E/M service. During the course of the month, the physician discusses the patient's care with the oncologist, manages the patient's pain, arranges for nutrition services and interacts with the home health agency staff. Over the course of the calendar month, if the physician spends more than 30 minutes in these activities and documents the services, dates and times, then G0181 can be billed.
******
So for all this information refer this link: http://www.aafp.org/fpm/2005/0500/p23.html

Link: 
http://medicalassociationofbillers.yuku.com/topic/3296


----------



## tholcomb (Jun 10, 2013)

*Recertification periods for G0179 & G0180*

Hello all,

I have a question regarding the recertification period the physician put in the order on 5-6-13 for G0179 recert 6-4-12 through 8-12-12 but the patient expired on 8-8-12 the payer Medicare is denying due to the date of service since the pateint expired already any suggestions?


Thank you,
TH


----------



## katesanchezoo@yahoo.com (Jun 26, 2013)

*Home health help*

I know which codes to bill g0180 and the g0179 but my recertifications from g0179 are getting denied saying that the dates are not 30 days apart so my question is on my claim on the start date and end date on my claim or should I just use the first date


----------



## airart (Jun 26, 2013)

*CPO billing info*

Found this on the link below, gives more detailed billing info.

"Question 9: On my CPO claims which span calendar months, I get rejections for this. How can I correct that?

Answer 9: CPO claims are calendar month codes, which means they cannot exceed the time allowed in a calendar month. Bill the start date of the first CPO service furnished and the last date CPO services were furnished in a calendar month. Note, CPO services must be billed after the month in which CPO services were provided has ended. 

For Example: For the Month of January, CPO services are provided and documented on 1/6/08, 1/9/08, 1/10/08, 1/21/08 and 1/25/08, you would bill the services in February, and enter 1/6/08 – 1/25/08 as the dates of service on the claim."

Link: http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/seminars/cposnfqa_webinar0308.pdf


----------



## mtsoldevila (Nov 9, 2020)

tholcomb said:


> *Recertification periods for G0179 & G0180*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...


When the patient died, the DOD is the DOS


----------

